

Javascript Unit Test Environment (JUTE) Now Open - jeffremer
http://developer.yahoo.com/blogs/ydn/posts/2011/08/javascript-unit-test-environment-jute-now-open/

======
mirrorskin
Hmm, is there a way to also do async tests?

Still seems to be a bit much code to write for a single test compared to other
testing frameworks (e.g. nodeunit on the server side or QUnit for client
scripts).

The code coverage check is a nice feature - are there any other testing
frameworks around supporting this?

------
jeffremer
It was nice/smart of Yahoo! to not limit JUTE's capabilities to testing YUI3
code. Jasmine is my go to JavaScript BDD/testing framework, but JUTE looks
like an impressive set of tools. Bonus that it's built off of Node.js and
supports testing server-side JavaScript too.

